# A basic set of trading rules - Jesse Livermore



## weird (21 January 2008)

A basic set of trading rules which may be helpful for someone starting out ...

http://www.jesse-livermore.com/trading-rules.html



> "There is nothing new in Wall Street. There can't be because speculation is as old as the hills. Whatever happens in the stock market today has happened before and will happen again."


----------



## Timmy (21 January 2008)

Thanks for the link weird - interesting website too.


----------



## weird (21 January 2008)

Thanks Timmy,

The oldies are goodies, I also like Darvas (both his books are great reading).


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 August 2014)

What I can gather from my reading and listening is that he lacked something, possibly risk management skills, which caused his monetary worth to fluctuate greatly over time. Didn't follow the rules set out on that link? Appears to me he was a professional market gambler throwing the kitchen sink at  stocks when his tape interpretation said so.

My source : Jesse Livermore's Methods of Trading in Stocks (audible version)


----------

